# '83 Mirrocraft 16' Lake Fisherman II Restore



## henro (Apr 30, 2015)

New member here posting my first restoration build here. Picked up the boat and Shore Land'r trailer in what I thought was good shape for $1050. It's a basic 3 bench setup that had wood seat framing done. 

After tearing into it further and further from what was initially just poking around its turned into a complete overhaul. Basically replacing almost everything on the boat and trailer and starting fresh. 

It all started when we found that the wood floors were soft so we pulled them out and decided to remove the basic wood framing that was done. After gutting the boat and cleaning out debris we water tested it today and found some leaking rivets... I've ordered G-Flex 650 kit to repair it and will be repainting the boat with Aluma Hawk Boat Paint in John Boat Green. The hull has seen better days but should hold up. I've retraced new flooring and painted with deck paint but have to repair the hull before it can go back in. 

The trailer has gotten a complete overhaul with all new wiring, new 2x6 wood runners, new winch, new tires, new trailer jack, new tongue coupler and repaired/welded fenders. The rollers had to be adjusted and winch relocated to hold the boat correctly. All the tabs were bent and the original wood runners were rotted and broken. 

I'm about 2 weeks into the boat know with very little free time but it's progressing. I thought it was going to get put back together today until we found the leaks. I've bought a ton of gear for it to go fishing in the lakes and reservoirs locally. 

Here's a list of what I've bought so far:
Used '89 Nissan 8hp 2-stroke outboard w/ 3gal fuel cell
New 55lb Minn Kota Endura Maxx
Tiller Extensions for both
2 Cannon Uni-Trolls 
Hunminbird Helix 5 SI GPS Sonar
New Oars
3 New Deep Cycle Marine Batteries (1) 27 and (2) 29s with battery boxes and a Minn Kota MK 110P 10amp charger
(2) 1/2" 300' anchor lines, rubberized chains and (2) 18lb river anchors
(4) Ram Rod Tube Jr Rod Holders
iboats.com custom cover
Engel 30qt livebait cooler

Here is how it looked when I bought it and where I'm at currently. I hope to get it completed in a couple weeks so I can finally take it fishing. I'll post more updates as I get them.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, henro and your new hobby. :LOL2: 
And congrats on the new rig.
Sounds like you made great progress.
I have a 16 footer semi-v for several years now, and very happy with it.
That will fish 3 guys and gear comfortably.

Where are you from?
Be sure to update your location under User Control Panel > Profile.

Thanks for sharing and keep the pics coming.  

-jasper


----------



## diveralex (May 1, 2015)

Sweet ! good job. I have a 1973 16' lake fisherman ! This restoring hobby is very addicting.


----------



## henro (May 1, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm from NJ. The pics I posted went up in reverse order. The gutted pic is how it currently sits and the bottom 3 are when I bought it.

Question: Would removal of the middle bench seat and it's floatation foam hurt the rigidity of the boat and compromise it's boyancy if it went over? Trying to make more room to move around and if it was gone it would help a lot.


----------



## henro (May 3, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## jasper60103 (May 4, 2015)

henro said:


> Thanks guys I'm from NJ. The pics I posted went up in reverse order. The gutted pic is how it currently sits and the bottom 3 are when I bought it.
> 
> Question: Would removal of the middle bench seat and it's floatation foam hurt the rigidity of the boat and compromise it's boyancy if it went over? Trying to make more room to move around and if it was gone it would help a lot.



Hopefully others will chime in, but here's my 2 cents. I think the forum is divided on the question about the removal of a center bench seat and structural integrity. The next hot topic is over powering your boat.
Some have done it and some strongly oppose, its basically your call.

-jasper


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2015)

I have a 16 foot mirrorcraft and removed all seat the decked. Rigidity no problem. But you will need to replace the foam 


BTW I have no foam on mine but it is not recommended


----------



## henro (May 10, 2015)

Been pouring a lot of sweat and elbow grease into this project with my buddy... Ground clean all the bottom rivets and seams and then all the remaining side paint over the last few days. Finally got to painting re bottom today and it looks great. Noticed a numerous pin holes in the bottom after painting but could only see one that was all the way through so far. Can't flip the boat until tomorrow to see any other paint coming through. Rest of the holes will be sealed from the inside with more g flex. Hoping the end of the tunnel is in sight soon so it can go back together and wire the batteries and accessories. Will water test after its flipped and sealed next.


----------



## henro (May 10, 2015)

Also for whatever it's worth I realized while stripping it down this boat is a Lake Fisherman II 3616-16. The old sticker outlines showed it. The center bench had marks from it previously having a console at one time as well. More prep pics before paint. Tearing into this thing we've found this boats had many of the rivets sealed previously by who knows how many owners with rtv and even bondo.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 11, 2015)

henro said:


> Also for whatever it's worth I realized while stripping it down this boat is a Lake Fisherman II 3616-16. The old sticker outlines showed it. The center bench had marks from it previously having a console at one time as well. More prep pics before paint. Tearing into this thing we've found this boats had many of the rivets sealed previously by who knows how many owners with rtv and even bondo.
> 
> ...



Good job. It should be a nice solid boat after all is said and done.
FYI. A quick google on your boat turned up...
https://boatspecs.iboats.com/Mirrocraft_by_Northport__3616-16_Lake_Fisherman_II__1983/bp/66b57695

Keep the pics coming.  

-jasper


----------



## henro (May 11, 2015)

jasper60103 said:


> henro said:
> 
> 
> > Also for whatever it's worth I realized while stripping it down this boat is a Lake Fisherman II 3616-16. The old sticker outlines showed it. The center bench had marks from it previously having a console at one time as well. More prep pics before paint. Tearing into this thing we've found this boats had many of the rivets sealed previously by who knows how many owners with rtv and even bondo.
> ...



Thanks yes I've seen that site as well.


----------



## henro (May 11, 2015)

A question I have been running through my head is if the 55lb trolling motor I bought will have enough power to troll with the downriggers. I've read the all the size recommendations on websites and it's right on for my boat size but I'm not sure. Any ideas? I know the boat is not heavy for its size being just a bench boat but it is wide. The one I have is a 36" shaft also. 

Does anyone think I will need a bigger 24V setup? I have (2) 29 batteries and a 27 for accessories now. Would I be able to run all day with a 75-80lb thrust trolling motor on the (2) 29s?


----------



## henro (May 11, 2015)

Worked on the boat a little today. Found where the pin holes were caused by two small wood pieces that the previous owner had under the floor for support were grinding against the bottom. Sealed them with g flex and etch painted some spots I ground clean. The interior will hopefully get painted this week with Rustoleum and then water tested.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 12, 2015)

henro said:


> Worked on the boat a little today. Found where the pin holes were caused by two small wood pieces that the previous owner had under the floor for support were grinding against the bottom. Sealed them with g flex and etch painted some spots I ground clean. The interior will hopefully get painted this week with Rustoleum and then water tested.
> 
> ...



Good thing you found it while you had it torn down. That kinda makes me wonder how the factory originally supported the floor? I see there's a channel in the middle where the floor could rest on, but what about the sides?


----------



## henro (May 12, 2015)

jasper60103 said:


> henro said:
> 
> 
> > Worked on the boat a little today. Found where the pin holes were caused by two small wood pieces that the previous owner had under the floor for support were grinding against the bottom. Sealed them with g flex and etch painted some spots I ground clean. The interior will hopefully get painted this week with Rustoleum and then water tested.
> ...



The floor wasn't factory as far as I know. I'm not sure if it had one stock. The sides were drilled into the ribs which seemed to work well?


----------



## jasper60103 (May 12, 2015)

henro said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > henro said:
> ...



Oh, I was thinking there must have been a factory floor covering that channel in the middle. So you are saying the channel probably wasn't factory either?


----------



## henro (May 12, 2015)

jasper60103 said:


> henro said:
> 
> 
> > jasper60103 said:
> ...



I guess I'm wrong I just looked back at the 1983 Mirrocraft catalog I have on pdf and it shows a floor on the boat.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 12, 2015)

henro said:


> ...
> 
> I guess I'm wrong I just looked back at the 1983 Mirrocraft catalog I have on pdf and it shows a floor on the boat.
> 
> ...



OK, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## henro (May 12, 2015)

Can anybody help with my question about trolling motor power on post #12?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 13, 2015)

I know my 16ft mirrorcraft is not good on the electric motor (55 lb) at all. Very slow.

Never tried to troll down riggers with it


----------



## diveralex (May 13, 2015)

Thats good to know , ive been wanting to trade my 9.9 for a good electric. Guess i should keep my 9.9 for my downrigger.


----------



## henro (May 14, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> I know my 16ft mirrorcraft is not good on the electric motor (55 lb) at all. Very slow.
> 
> Never tried to troll down riggers with it



Not what I was hoping to hear but what I was expecting...


----------



## henro (May 15, 2015)

Will I still get a days worth of juice from a 80lb 24V setup on the two 29's if it's used most of the day trolling which won't be heavy throttle?


----------



## henro (May 17, 2015)

Made some progress this week... Sealed the drain holes on the keels with allen head locking nuts which we rtv'd to seal up. The rivets were leaking in an unreachable spot under the keels and inside the ribs of the boat so when the keels filled up the water came in. I also g flex'd all the rivets exposed in the middle of the boat. Water tested it today and there was no more water coming in. After that I finally got to paint the inside of the boat and the benches. This week I'll be able to put the floors and seats back in and start wiring everything. I bought a new 600gph bilge and float switch for insurance 










View attachment 4


----------



## henro (May 18, 2015)

Just won an 80lb Minn Kota Traxxis on eBay for $399 too! Going to sell the 55lb model I never even used yet.


----------



## henro (May 21, 2015)

Made some progress today working on the boat. The floor is now in as well as the benches. I made custom mounts for the downriggers as well. 

I'm waiting on seats to come in I ordered as well as 6 gauge marine wiring for the batteries. I'll be picking up another 27 series battery this week to have 2 sets to run the 80lb 24V minn kota all day. 

Still ahead will be wiring the batteries and all accessories including the 2 bilge pumps, humminbird helix 5 si fish finder, lights, and accessory plugs. Have to decide where to mount 4 battery boxes, gas tank and the bait well. Also have to figure out mounting the transducer for the fish finder. New trailer tires need to get swapped on. Both gas and trolling motors need to get situated for steering as well. 

The boat cover from iboats.com was an extremely tight fit and is a couple inches too short making it barely stretch fit. I'm hoping it will stretch sitting in the sun after a few days. I don't have the stand up rods in the pic yet as I need to make mounts to hold them up.


----------



## KillerJ (May 22, 2015)

Your new deck looks awesome. I'm replacing mine in the near future, hope it turns out as well as yours. I really like the Mirrocraft boats. Ive had mine out in some nasty weather and it has always felt very stable.


----------



## henro (May 23, 2015)

I ordered a transducer plate and 5200 epoxy to mount it because I really don't want to drill anymore holes in this thing. I'm only gonna have the 8hp on the back at most so it won't see much speed. Anybody see any reason why it wouldn't be able to hold with just epoxy?


----------



## Gators5220 (May 23, 2015)

Lookin good man


----------



## KillerJ (May 24, 2015)

5200 is probably the toughest adhesive I've come across. I bet it would hold your transducer plate just fine.


----------



## henro (May 25, 2015)

Got the wiring plan figured out with my electrician buddy today. Bought the second 27 series battery for 2 sets to keep the 24V juice running all day. Also decided to stop playing around and ordered a Minn Kota MK 440D 4 bank 10amp on board charger. The mounts for the downriggers are finished. I'll post up some of the electrical board and looks tomorrow when my buddy and I can hopefully finish it after I get out of work. 

I'm tentative on drilling the holes for the transducer plate and just might use the 5200... If I drill the holes will they need to be sealed inside and out? I would have to pull the back seat bench up again to get to it now and I really don't want to. 

Thanks for the input and if anybody else has any advice please share.


----------



## henro (May 26, 2015)

I'm lucky to have some great friends helping me with this build. I had work yesterday for most of the day and my buddy worked on a lot of the wiring while I was at work. Next step is to hook up the lines for the batteries and it's pretty close to finished. I mounted the transducer plate with 5200 yesterday so that will take 7 days to cure.


----------



## henro (May 28, 2015)

It's been tough to find time to work on the boat this week and it's also been extremely hot and humid but I've knocked some small things out. The downrigger weight retriever's were mounted today as well as new cleats and eye hooks on the trailer to better strap it down. My friend is going to work on knocking out the wiring this evening while I go to complete the state boating license testing. He's also going to mount and hook up the on board charger. The 80lb Traxxis is mounted now too. Not too much left...


----------



## Kismet (May 28, 2015)

Henro...you are doing one fine piece of work on that boat!

Thorough, professional, and painstaking.

Nice.

=D>


----------



## henro (May 28, 2015)

Thanks! Passed the test tonight too so I'm all legit!


----------



## henro (May 30, 2015)

Worked on the boat until almost 1am last night with my journeyman electrician buddy hammering out wiring the accessories and batteries. Just have to finish the 2nd set of batteries, wire up the lights and it should be close to complete. Will be working on it all night tonight as he leaves tomorrow for Virginia. Hooked up the trolling motor to power and I was surprised at how whisper quiet that Traxxis motor is! So close!...


----------



## henro (May 31, 2015)

Just got in from working on the boat all day today... Very close to completion now. Going to put seats in later after I fish it a bit to see how I want them. Rewired front and rear lights including adding front LED strip navi lights. Rod holders mounted up, may add more after I fish it. Almost completed rewiring batteries after moving front set to the back as there was way too much tongue weight. Mounted the on board charger and plumbed the wires but still have to hook them up. Added the reg numbers and named the boat finally. [emoji41] Should hopefully be fishing on it Thursday.


----------



## linus™ (Jun 1, 2015)

henro said:


> https://forum.tinboats.net/download/file.php?id=76154&t=1



You sure you have enough rope?


----------



## henro (Jun 1, 2015)

linus said:


> henro said:
> 
> 
> > https://forum.tinboats.net/download/file.php?id=76154&t=1
> ...



I have 2 of those 300' 1/2" spools... lol. It's for fishing in the deep reservoirs here for lake trout dropping herring. Need to anchor with the wind at one side of the boat so you can run measured depth lines on one side and bottom lines on the other so they don't get pushed into each other or tangle. Anchor one end in say 65' of water and motor out to 125-150' and drop the other anchor and pull the boat back in between the two. Some of these lakes by me go over 200' deep. Don't have to run that technique all the time luckily since I have the downriggers and a drift sock as well.

Here's an article that references the technique:


----------



## jethro (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't often see many coldwater fishermen on here like me! Nice setup, looking nice! Downriggers a rare sight on this forum!


----------



## henro (Jun 1, 2015)

jethro said:


> Don't often see many coldwater fishermen on here like me! Nice setup, looking nice! Downriggers a rare sight on this forum!



Thanks fishing and hunting are my drugs of choice you could say lol. They're what I spend all my time and money on. Being 31 and single gives you those luxuries lol. I've fished on boats before with downrigger setups and knew how effective they are so I wanted this build to be properly setup for them. I know once I get to using this a bit I'll want to venture in the planer board setups too... I don't really target bass much ever anymore as I did that my entire teenage years. I'll be targeting lake trout, browns and rainbows in the reservoirs and walleye or hybrid stripers in the other lakes around here. If all goes as planned I'll be fishing Swartswood Lake here in NJ this week for walleye but not sure if I'll be running the riggers on the maiden voyage.


----------



## linus™ (Jun 1, 2015)

henro said:


> linus said:
> 
> 
> > henro said:
> ...


----------



## henro (Jun 1, 2015)

That's what I keep thinking in my head when I remember I blew $150 in anchor line... Lol


----------



## henro (Jun 2, 2015)

The Dirty Hooker is finally ready to fish! Judgement day is Thursday as I'll be taking her out for walleye! Can't thank my friends enough for all the time knowledge and effort they've put in to helping me build this thing! I couldn't have done any of this without them, I didn't anyway they helped A LOT! Lol. The new trailer tires are on, fish finder powered up, lights wired, wires run and covered up for everything, and everything tidied up. I'm so thrilled and nervous to put her in water!!!!


----------



## henro (Jun 2, 2015)

Have to find a place for this once it comes in too... It'll be in orange as well. 




Seats aren't going on until I fish it a bit and decide where and if I want them. The gas motor and tank aren't in as the lake I'll be fishing first is electric only.


----------



## henro (Jun 4, 2015)

Fished her today sun up to sun down and she performed flawlessly! Not a drop leaked in the whole day! Fully loaded with gear and 3 guys it his 3.8mph with the 80lb trolling motor and I was thoroughly impressed! Can't describe how happy I am with it! Everything we built worked great and was setup just right for fishing. Will be taking it out to a reservoir this Sunday with possibly the 8hp on it as well.


----------



## henro (Jun 7, 2015)

Added a cargo net mount in the front to keep things from getting away.


----------



## henro (Jun 16, 2015)

Fished the boat 3 times now and it's performed flawlessly. Hasn't leaked a drop which was my biggest fear. I fished from sun up until 3pm before it first killed the smaller set of 27 series batteries and had to flip over to the 29s. Caught a few nice lakers on it so far as well. Couldn't be happier! I have not run the outboard yet as we found it was leaking gear oil and ordered a new prop shaft seal and bearing. Just waiting on parts to come in.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 17, 2015)

awesome boat and you did a fine job bringing her back to life. so much room in that thing. i think thats about the size i need. i'll bet its quite stable. what is this g-flex you used? I hear a ton about steel flex on here but have never heard of this stuff...


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad to hear all went well. Great job on the restore. =D>


----------



## henro (Jun 17, 2015)

Jake11 said:


> awesome boat and you did a fine job bringing her back to life. so much room in that thing. i think thats about the size i need. i'll bet its quite stable. what is this g-flex you used? I hear a ton about steel flex on here but have never heard of this stuff...



Thanks and I'm so glad I got a boat this size as it's very stable even while standing on the benches casting. I have so much gear and still have room with batteries and all. This is the g flex epoxy I used:https://www.westsystem.com/ss/g-flex-epoxy/. It works great and is designed to absorb the flex you get in aluminum hulls.



jasper60103 said:


> Glad to hear all went well. Great job on the restore. =D>



Thanks it's been a long road but I'm glad it's over!


I bought roller guides and a second keel roller for the trailer I'm going to install this week as well.


----------



## henro (Jun 19, 2015)

Had another great day on the water. Pulled planer boards using lead core and my buddy who helped me with the majority of the boat work caught this 27" laker. 








We're still having a hard time getting the boat on the trailer coming off the water. Any recommendations with wobbler kits? I looked online and think that would be the best thing to help guide the boat on the front span to get it up to the winch. The trailer right now only has a small guide roller for the whole front length to run up and it's a real PITA.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2015)

My 16ft mirrorcraft was also a pita to get trailered. I added guide ons and that has helped.

Post a few pics of the trailer with and without boat. Love to find some solutions


----------



## henro (Jun 19, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> My 16ft mirrorcraft was also a pita to get trailered. I added guide ons and that has helped.
> 
> Post a few pics of the trailer with and without boat. Love to find some solutions



I added guide-ons before my last trip and they helped but the front of the trailer has a long span with only the small front roller to guide the boat to the winch post. I just ordered wobbler style roller bunks so hopefully this will help. I only have a pic without the boat on from when we were working on the trailer originally a couple months ago when I bought it. I've since replace the roller in the back as well and moved up the front small one.


----------



## henro (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 20, 2015)

henro said:


> ...
> 
> I added guide-ons before my last trip and they helped but the front of the trailer has a long span with only the small front roller to guide the boat to the winch post. *I just ordered wobbler style roller bunks so hopefully this will help.* I only have a pic without the boat on from when we were working on the trailer originally a couple months ago when I bought it. I've since replace the roller in the back as well and moved up the front small one.
> ...



We have similar boats and the wobble style bunks work fine. That is, if you don't mind loading by hand with the winch. I prefer it that way since I usually boat alone and working with a shallow boat ramp.

-jasper


----------



## henro (Jun 21, 2015)

I ordered these:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2015)

henro said:


> I ordered these:
> ...



The nice thing about wobble wheels is that it cradles the boat keeping it centered as you
winch it on.
I never worked with roller bunks like you ordered, but I would think you'll need some sort of
center guide in the rear. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## henro (Jun 22, 2015)

jasper60103 said:


> henro said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered these:
> ...



Those look good and I may order them later too. The roller bunks came in two different versions. There was a 3 roller design which doesn't move and this 2 roller version that flexes about 10* according to the listing to help guide the boat on. If it's not enough I'll looking into what you have. Thanks for the help as that's what I was looking for.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2015)

henro said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > henro said:
> ...



Well, that trailer example maybe overkill. Your solution may work out just fine.


----------



## henro (Sep 2, 2015)

Just a little update as the fishing season winds down for me with hunting season about to start. The boat has performed beautifully this summer and has not gone skunked once! There has been no leaks at all and it's very stable. I'm so glad I went with the 80lb thrust trolling motor as well! It does almost 4mph all loaded out with gear and 3 people in it. The combo of (2) 29 series and (2) 27 series batteries was awesome as well. I get about 2/3 of a day of non-stop trolling on just one set of batteries before I have to switch over. I plan on doing the roller bunks on the trailer this winter or next spring as well replacing a few of the roller guides.

Here's a few fishing pics on the boat from this summer with my buddies:


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice fish. I especially like the smally. Ive never caught one. Looks like you have been enjoying the fruits of your labor very much.


----------



## henro (Mar 14, 2016)

I treated the Dirty Hooker to a few upgrades over the winter... I just sold my manual downriggers and bought a pair of Cannon Magnum 5 ST electrics! I can't wait to try them out. I also sold the Nissan motor and just bought a 2005 Johnson 9.9HP 4-stroke long shaft with electric start. Maiden voyage was this weekend and already loaded the boat with crappie on 2 trips with some buddies. The boat does 7mph with the 9.9 now. As you can see in one of the pics there was a 8hp Johnson on the boat. I learned the hard way I never checked about long shaft vs short shaft and my transom height originally. I had wasted money buying a 8hp short shaft that obviously didn't work with my boat so I'm selling that now. I was lucky to find a great deal on the 9.9hp engine so quickly. Looking forward to some great fishing this year!


----------



## jethro (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh man, nice downriggers! No laker is safe!


----------



## henro (Mar 16, 2016)

jethro said:


> Oh man, nice downriggers! No laker is safe!



Thanks I can't wait to get out trolling with them. Going to be much easier to fish with the electrics.


----------



## henro (Mar 22, 2016)

Added Cannon swivel bases now for the downriggers as I realiezed keeping them only mounted in one position was not going to be an option. They are a very nice piece but they sure should be for $70 each... I also had to add ANOTHER 29 series battery to run 12V on for the downriggers and electric start on the outboard. Had one quick mishap I caught in time where the outboard got 24V by accident for a split second and that was enough to have to change it. The downriggers also required a 30amp breaker for each to protect the motors which had to be wired in.

Something I am now worried about is how much weight I have in the back of the boat... It's never going to get on plane. I'm sure this is why it already only did 7mph with 2 people.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 23, 2016)

welcome to the wonderful world of electric downriggers LOL

I have 4 on my Grady White. 

They are super nice but real money pits lol

make sure you keep your cables fresh.

And make sure you clutches are loose enough so if you get hung up it wont pull that boat into the drink


----------



## henro (Mar 23, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> welcome to the wonderful world of electric downriggers LOL
> 
> I have 4 on my Grady White.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. I was used to the manuals last year but this will be a new and hopefully easier learning curve.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 23, 2016)

on your cables, make sure you change them every few years even though they look fine.

I made the mistake of not doing this and lost a $250 Fish Hawk probe first time I used it!

It did not get hung up or break at the terminator, it broke 1/2 way up. 

The cables were old but were hardly ever used, but I found out they can deteriorate from just sitting like mono can.

I learned that one the hard way lol


----------



## henro (Mar 26, 2016)

The downrigger and cables are brand new. I went out again for panfish Thursday and with the boat loaded up with 3 people and gear it did 7.6mph. This was with two guys sitting on the bow and lightest man steering. Just spreading 3 people out evenly it still did 7mph. I'm content with it as is.


----------

